# Info needed on old Grizzly



## Cuerno Verde (Jan 30, 2014)

I got this old Derco Grizzly cat stove and was hoping I could get any info on the model type and rough age. No UL plate to be found. Any links to manuals or parts diagram would be great. Anybody own one?


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2014)

This _may_ help a little.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/need-advice-on-derco-grizzly-stove.80317/


----------



## Cuerno Verde (Feb 1, 2014)

This stove has a 7 inch X 2 "puck" type catalyst. Does this simply sit in the ring that is bolted to the burn chamber lid, or is a gasket or furnace cement needed between the cat and where its seated in the ring?


----------



## Ray (Dec 27, 2014)

Cuerno Verde said:


> This stove has a 7 inch X 2 "puck" type catalyst. Does this simply sit in the ring that is bolted to the burn chamber lid, or is a gasket or furnace cement needed between the cat and where its seated in the ring?


I also bought a home with a Grizzly. It has the same puck style cat.  I need to find out how to remove it. Do you have a manual, or know how?  The holder is no longer snug against the roof of the unit, and I would like to repair it.


----------

